# xrays



## 18548 (Apr 10, 2005)

i just had an xray done at the hosptial which showed a fair bit of constipation in the lower right quad - where i get problems. i don't think that this has been a major problem until the last couple of weeks though and i was just wondering whether it is obvious from an xray that it is constipation or whether it could be something else?thanks


----------



## 20930 (Jan 8, 2007)

I just noticed this post for the first time and I realize it's eleven months later. Still, if you haven't done something about this problem I strongly advise you to. My sister had the same symptoms last summer and needed immediate surgery to remove 2 small sections of bowel that were both biopsied and proven to be malignant. She's recovered now and doing fine.Good luck and God bless,Josh


----------

